
Show HN: 2018 Job Trends, based on WhoIsHiring – line graph - jslakro
https://juansierra.github.io/scrapenstat/
======
evex
this is not working

~~~
jslakro
What is wrong?

------
InGodsName
On mobile the legend at the bottom isn't looking good.

~~~
jslakro
Sure. Thanks, I fixed it

